# terns terns terns terns



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

group shot of the 3 dudes








another goup shot








One more








Pic of my favorite and perfect p. nattereri.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

beautiful.. ( what kind of plants are those)


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

Sweet lookin p's GG, how big is that tank?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Awesome Fish, like the set-up too


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

NICE SET-UP JEFF..THAT THIRD SHOT IS VERY NICE...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

we're not worthy


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

GOOD LORD!!!! WHAT BEAUTIFUL P'S!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You just like showing off, dont you









But I am envious!!!























Great shoal, Jeff!!!







Truely an awesone site to see!!!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Nice camera, nice p


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I love the set-up! Nice work.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

VERY VERY VERY nice!!!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Beautiful fish and set-up there GG









How big is the bigest and the tank size??? I like the yellow natts too.... I think they are a totally awesome fish!!!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

GG has all the cool fish


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

wow, great pics


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

those pics rule!! love the 3rd one!!!
a huge ass rhom and gorgeous terns!!!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> those pics rule!! love the 3rd one!!!
> a huge ass rhom and gorgeous terns!!!


 Rhom???? Did he remove or replace a pic??? I only was southern yellow natt. variations???


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

very nice pics and fishes those looks huge


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Rhom???? Did he remove or replace a pic??? I only was southern yellow natt. variations???


 His rhom is in another tank and pictures can be found in another thread.

Nice shoal GG!


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> beautiful.. ( what kind of plants are those)


 they are "fancy Plants" the bamboo plant one


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

SWEET!!!
















You got some sweet fish Gross..









Beautiful setup, love the colored gravel and plants.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, I do like this shoal. They are great looking fish and very active. The tank is only a 75 gallon and the biggest guy is about 12" and the smaller one is about 10.5". I have a 900 gph power head that is toned down to about 700 gph and they love to just sit in the current.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> spiderman2099uk said:
> 
> 
> > those pics rule!! love the 3rd one!!!
> ...


 SC,
Here is the thread with my rhom:

Rhombeus snapping


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

awsome...they look in perfect condition







........unfortuently a fairly rare thing


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey GG do you have a very large version of the 3rd picture that I could have? I want to make it into a poster for my place. That pic rocks









Preferable in the MBs







Just let me know ok? PM please.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

vanz said:


> Hey GG do you have a very large version of the 3rd picture that I could have? I want to make it into a poster for my place. That pic rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pm me with what you are looking for...i just download them and post them so I doubt I have what you want. Im heading out, pm me so i dont forget.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome fish!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

damn those natts look sweet. i can't wait until mine get that size. awesome fish and decor G.G.

Joe


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

WOW...Very nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

gg i love all your fish


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

holy cow those are sweet







wicked set-up


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

they look Great GG,very impressive...also love the style of tank...but I think you can do better on the quality of your pics bro...keep trying I know you can do it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Olson said:


> they look Great GG,very impressive...also love the style of tank...but I think you can do better on the quality of your pics bro...keep trying I know you can do it


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

FUCKIN SWEEEEEEET!!!!!...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice!!!! Those guys are massive! I like your pics, what do you have for lighting?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Simply amazing...














!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)




----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice Terns wouldn't my 13" er look great wit ur shoal!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Death in # said:


> gg i love all your fish


 same here
dixon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The Last Don said:


> Nice Terns wouldn't my 13" er look great wit ur shoal!


 Yes it would...too bad you live so far away.

I use 50/50 lights.

Thanks for all the kind words guys


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

out flippin standing, super Y nats. gotta luv em!


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice Nice


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

GG those are some sweet fish.........are those fake or real plants..........your tank reminds me of my tank.......but i gotz some shitty ass background.......love the black background......going home to do a new background


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Fake plants.
The background is only a piece of cardboard that i spraypainted black...makes for easy changing if I ever want too. I use this on all my tanks.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

awesome pics







what kind of camera do you use?? the quality and detail on those pics are great!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The camera is a canon, only 2 mp though, not good for my other tanks that are not as well lit as this one.


----------

